# (OT) My aunt died today



## Darkness (Jan 5, 2003)

She didn't live to be very old (~55) and it was neither disease nor an accident that ended her life.

Instead, her passing away today probably was the culmination of years of grief.

[backstory]
Her beloved husband, with whom she had been married for a long, long time, passed some years ago when, as the result of a long illness, he was scheduled to have an arm amputated (which would have been the third or fourth limb he lost).
My aunt cared for him during all this time and in the end he died before her eyes.

A few short but painful years later, she somehow again found love with a very nice man around her age (I think).
For a while, she was happy again.
But it wasn't to last. One day, when they were shopping, she went to buy something for a few minutes while her beloved remained in the car. When she returned, she found him - dead (heart attack or something like that).
Apparently, he had constantly overexerted himself, working hard all day and spending time with my aunt and/or his friends in the evening, carousing and eating steak (he was a restaurant owner). Alas, being a very proud man, he never admitted to having health problems - not even to himself. And the added stress from the - back then very real - possibility of a war in his native country (he wasn't an Austrian, but instead had come here from Montenegro, BTW) certainly didn't make it easier for him.
[/backstory]

My mother is very sad now; the woman who died today was the sibling of hers she was closest to. 

As for myself.... I loved my aunt very, very much and this is just... Well...   

Combined with my own health problems over the last couple months, I've hit rock bottom now.

- Florian Schulz a.k.a. "Darkness"


----------



## mythago (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mark (Jan 5, 2003)

My condolences.


----------



## Micar Sin (Jan 5, 2003)

Words are hardly adequate, but you have my deepest sympathy....


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 5, 2003)

we are all with you as much as we can be darkness. remember, you always have >9000 friends here to lean on.


----------



## boxstop7 (Jan 5, 2003)

> Words are hardly adequate, but you have my deepest sympathy




I could not have said it better.  You have my heartfelt condolences...


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jan 5, 2003)

You have my best wishes and deepest sympathies.  But above all, take care.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 5, 2003)

My sincere condolences, Florian.
_Edit: killed .sig_


----------



## Talath (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm so sorry man ... I hope you cope through this time. Cheer up. As time passes, it will heal your wounds.

Not exactly the words you want to hear right now, but it is an encouraging thought.


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2003)

Deepest condolences.


----------



## Telgian (Jan 5, 2003)

My condolences and sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Limper (Jan 5, 2003)

As long as you have fond memories, as long as you remember the good times, in time all the pain fades.

My deepest sympathy


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 5, 2003)

Darkness

From the experience of having someone close to me die, I can tell you I understand where you are and what you are feeling.  I wish you my deepest condolences and the thought that, over time, the pain will subside and you will be left with fond memories of your aunt.  

GE


----------



## NoOneofConsequence (Jan 6, 2003)

In this sad time I wish you and your family blessings and the hope for peace and healing.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jan 6, 2003)

My condolences, Florian.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 6, 2003)

Two years ago, I lost a grandfather, who had been there my whole life. The poor man spent his last 9 months in a hospital bed . . . It was horrible when we lost him. I'm so sorry that others have to go through the same thing.


----------



## gamecat (Jan 6, 2003)

Florian, I'm sorry. I'm one of those >9000.


----------



## Kyramus (Jan 6, 2003)

condolences Darkness.

I'm another one of the >9000 though i have enough weight to be 2 of them.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 6, 2003)

You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

I am sorry to hear that Darkness.  HUGS


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, my condolences.


----------



## hong (Jan 6, 2003)

D00d, that sucks. We Austrians must stick together in these sad times. I'll down a tinny of VB (REAL Austrian beer, not that Foster's stuff we unload on unsuspecting poms) in her memory.


----------



## King_Stannis (Jan 6, 2003)

Heartfelt condolances, Darkness.


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 6, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *My mother is very sad now; the woman who died today was the sibling of hers she was closest to.
> 
> As for myself.... I loved my aunt very, very much and this is just... Well...
> 
> Combined with my own health problems over the last couple months, I've hit rock bottom now.*



My most heartfelt condolences go out to you, good sir.

I and many here, I am sure, can relate. I will light a candle for your family's loss.


----------



## Deadguy (Jan 6, 2003)

I am truly sorry for you - these haven't been good times for you recently. I hope that you and your mother can help each other through this difficult time.

I unexpectedly lost a good friend of mine last year, and it hit me hard. But when I talked it over with the priest who handled the funeral, we agreed that whatever your beliefs, so long as those who knew and loved the deceased can still remember her and talk of her, then she isn't really gone.

Take care of yourself. And you've made a good start by sharing your grief with friends here. Sharing, not bottling things up, is the start of coming to terms with pain.


----------



## arwink (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry man.  My condolances and sympathy.


----------



## megamania (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.  Losing loved ones is always hard but generally there is a reason for it...even if we don't understand it at the time.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 6, 2003)

My Deepest Sympathies


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 6, 2003)

My condolences, Florian.

I have lost a few people close to me over the years, including my father.  One thing that may help you is to remember that your aunt was loved.  May her memory be a source of strength and comfort for you and your family.

Peace.


----------



## Aitch Eye (Jan 6, 2003)

My condolences and sympathies.


----------



## SHARK (Jan 6, 2003)

Greetings!

Florian, please, accept my deepest sympathy, and my sincere desire that God would give you strength and peace in this tragic time for you and your family.

Blessings to you,

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## Maldur (Jan 6, 2003)

My condolences as well, Florian.

AlSiH2O is right. 9000+ shoulders to lean on.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 6, 2003)

My deepest sympathies go out to you Florian.


----------



## Sanackranib (Jan 6, 2003)

*condolences on your loss*

My most heartfelt condolences Darkness, 
I lost my next door neighbor a few months back. he was 86 and had been my next door neighbor for about 6 years and we were close. Somthing I said at his funeral helped his family so I'll say it again now to you. don't morn your loss but rather celebrate her life. It sounds like she was a good person so the world is better for her having been in it. We all touch the lives of so many people over the course of our own, and in the end those few words "the world is a better place today because we were in it" trancends whatever you personally believe about why we are here or where we go when we pass on. the best legacy you can leave for your aunt is to apply that in your own life (I'm not preaching, I'm not even really religious, so when I say that understand that I have no agenda here, its what I really believe.)

The best words of comfort I can give you are that time heals. 

Joe Vierra


----------



## pogre (Jan 6, 2003)

So sorry.

My Grandmother passed away today. She outlived my grandfather by exactly five months. She died of a broken heart as well. In our case it was a blessing and much more expected because of her advanced age; Nonetheless, I share with you today.

Take care.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 6, 2003)

My condolences, Florian.

And my sympathies for your health. Sadly enough I know exactly how you feel now and what kind of situation you are in. I'm going through the same. I hope you come out on top.

Best of wishes, Kris Hulsen, Genocidal Maniac


----------



## Horacio (Jan 6, 2003)

My deepest condolences, my friend.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 6, 2003)

My condolences Darkness.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 6, 2003)

Very sorry to hear this Florian. I didn't realise you have been ill recently either, and I hope that your situation improves.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry for your loss my friend.


----------



## Zander (Jan 6, 2003)

I empathise with you Darkness. My uncle's girlfriend took her own life last year. She was suffering from cancer and then lost her job. I suppose it was too much for her.


----------



## Airwolf (Jan 6, 2003)

That is very sad, I am sorry for your family's loss.  



Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 6, 2003)

My condolences, Darkness. Remember to come chat here if you're feeling down, we're all looking out for you.

Matt.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm very sad to hear what has happened; my condolences and sympathy, Darkness.


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear that, Darkness.  I've also lost family very recently, and I understand what a crushing burden it can feel like.  We're here for you if you need us.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 6, 2003)

My condolences and sympathy.   Know tonight you will be in the thoughts and prayers of many virtual friends.  


M@


----------



## BOZ (Jan 6, 2003)

i'm very sorry to hear that.  my dad is 55 too, and with his poor health the whole family worries about him.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 6, 2003)

So sorry bud.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm sorry Darkness.


----------



## Latency (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry for your Loss.

Marc


----------



## Ace (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## madriel (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Florian.

My mother's best friend passed away from cancer four days ago.  They were like sisters for the past 20 years.  She was the sixth friend of my mom's to die in under a year and it's hard to find the words to comfort her.

Take care of yourself and your mom.


Andrea


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 6, 2003)

My deepest condolences...


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 7, 2003)

You have my condolences as well, may you find a peaceful place in this troubled time.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 7, 2003)

I know what you are going through, 100%.  Just take heart that she no longer has any problems, she is with all those she loves.


----------



## Henry (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't know how I missed this the first time through. I am truly sorry to hear it, my friend. All I can say is:

1) I will pray for you and your family, to find some small measure of peace.

2) Take good care of yourself! If you have your own health problems, it can be very easy to let grief in time like this consume you. You have many, many reasons to see yourself better, so TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF! For both your own sake and your family's.

If you need anything else, you know which forum to find me. 

Deep condolences, mein freund.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss, Darkness, and I hope that someday the light is going to come back into your life.

Forsaken One, my condoleances. Life is too short.


----------



## Creideiki (Jan 7, 2003)

_*Words fail with the song, 
But the singer's melody
*Lingers in our hearts.*

*Hope and peace for you,
Remember harmonies strength.
*And morning star's light.*
_


----------

